# A couple of EN Publishing Updates



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2011)

A quick couple of *EN Publishing* updates!

We've gotten a superb 5-star review for the PATHFINDER RPG version of _The Dying Skyseer_ (the second adventure in the ZEITGEIST adventure path).  Check it out over at Paizo.com.
_The Dying Skyseer_, an adventure in the Zeitgeist adventure path by EN Publishing, cannot be called an adventure and hereby I'll dub it an “Experience”. What you have in these 90+ pages mixed between beautifully drawn works of art, well crafted maps with minute detail, and a script that reads out of a mystery novel transcends normal gaming. This is something different all together.​
Check out this preview of a few pages from the MYTHS OF THE FAR FUTURE _Player's Guide_, the sci-fi setting in which the SANTIAGO: A MYTH OF THE FAR FUTURE adventure path for D&D 4th Edition (yes, sci-fi D&D!) will take place.


----------

